# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  Big Mo Harris (Laila Morse)

## Treacle

I heard Laila Morse was moving to Italy.

----------


## di marco

> I heard Laila Morse was moving to Italy.


oh i read ages ago that she was moving to spain?

----------


## Bryan

she wont be that much of a loss, she has never really had a storline of her own...apart from that superb pat and big mo special episode

bondboffin

----------


## Treacle

The rumour was she was moving somewhere, Italy or Spain  :Searchme:  I would miss her actually but most of her storylines like Charlie's have been off the back of the girls.

----------


## .:Kitz:.

i don't want her to leave  :Sad:

----------


## Treacle

Even though she's never had a proper storyline of her own she's a great character. She did have the Wanda Whiplash storyline.

----------


## alan45

Oh God yes Mo's Sex-Line  - good job 3G wasnt around then URGHHHHHHHHHH

----------


## Treacle

> Oh God yes Mo's Sex-Line  - good job 3G wasnt around then URGHHHHHHHHHH


That was typical of Mo, bit pointless but it was brilliant how she came up with the idea to raise extra funds for the Slaters pot.

----------


## Johnny Allen

Hope she stays, she makes me laugh, although I would much rather have her brother(Gary Oldham) in Eastenders anyday, Now that would be a dream. Gary Oldham is gorgeous.

----------


## Treacle

Never seen him before.

----------


## Bryan

she is related to the bloke on the banner? id have never have guessed it!

bondboffin

----------


## squarelady

How are they going to write her out? She's got no reason to leave really unless one by one the Slaters are all moving to Spain!

----------


## Bryan

> How are they going to write her out? She's got no reason to leave really unless one by one the Slaters are all moving to Spain!


she could go to prison for selling dodgy gear (that reminds me of that 2dtv scene with the slaters shouting and the walls shaking   :Rotfl:  )

bondboffin

----------


## It's Trixie

I don't think this rumour was true.

----------


## Treacle

Maybe she just decides to leave?

----------


## Treacle

She could get a club rep job in Ibiza with Kelly.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> Oh God yes Mo's Sex-Line  - good job 3G wasnt around then URGHHHHHHHHHH


lol yeah!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  Mrs. Whiplash LOL

----------


## Kim

I also heard that Laila Morse was leaving, but have no idea why.

----------


## Bryan

it would be a loss to show if she went, she is a great character

----------


## di marco

> it would be a loss to show if she went, she is a great character


yeh shes a great character, well funny at times!

----------


## Abi

Its wil be a great loss to the show

----------


## chec2k

I like her alot. It will be a shame to see her leave. Hopefully, she can find an Italian lover to whisk her away.

----------


## Abbie

what are they trying to get of all the slaters they cant do this, i said they CANT do this.

----------


## Bryan

maybe she will run off with that salsa dancer....

----------


## Treacle

I doubt she's going to go but she has been in it for almost 5 years now.

----------


## Bryan

> I doubt she's going to go but she has been in it for almost 5 years now.


5 years!!!??? i dont seem 5 minutes since the gobby lot came, loved that scene when she confronted pat with the westernfied music

----------


## Kim

> How are they going to write her out? She's got no reason to leave really unless one by one the Slaters are all moving to Spain!


I heard that all of the Slaters except Kat are leaving, so if this is true Mo would be written out with them.

----------


## Bryan

> I heard that all of the Slaters except Kat are leaving, so if this is true Mo would be written out with them.


have you got a source for his!!!??? what about little mo and stacey!!! no!!!!

----------


## Kim

> have you got a source for his!!!??? what about little mo and stacey!!! no!!!!


It was in the soaplife a while back. 

Lacey Turner (Stacey) is fed up of playing a character that no one likes and Kacey Ainsworth (Little Mo) may not renew her contract when it expires.

----------


## Bryan

> It was in the soaplife a while back. 
> 
> Lacey Turner (Stacey) is fed up of playing a character that no one likes and Kacey Ainsworth (Little Mo) may not renew her contract when it expires.


this is awful!!!!! i hope this is tosh as well i love them 2!!!!   :EEK!:

----------


## Treacle

Soaplife are always talking out of their backdoors  :Big Grin: 

I doubt this is true.

----------


## phils little sister

backdoors lol
i hope stacey isnt leaving sure she's only been in it a while as for little Mo good riddance

----------


## Kim

> Soaplife are always talking out of their backdoors 
> 
> I doubt this is true.


lol!

----------


## Abbie

they cant do this

----------


## JustJodi

> they cant do this


*Hi this is totally off the subject  I made a little banner thingie like you have as your signature,, but how do it get it on my signature instead of the guys I have on my signature now ???? I have gone to my cpu and can not even get rid of my signature LOL* 

*Any way I can not see Lacey leaving just cause no one likes her character,, If Janine felt that way she wouldnt have been on as long as she was on,.. as for Big Mo  lets hope IF she leaves she leaves with an Italian "count" or something  * 

*Lil Mo can leave I do not care !!!!*

----------


## di marco

> *Hi this is totally off the subject  I made a little banner thingie like you have as your signature,, but how do it get it on my signature instead of the guys I have on my signature now ???? I have gone to my cpu and can not even get rid of my signature LOL*


you need to upload it onto an image host like imageshack




> *Any way I can not see Lacey leaving just cause no one likes her character,, If Janine felt that way she wouldnt have been on as long as she was on,..*


i wouldnt have thought lacey would leave just cos no one likes her charcter either

----------


## Treacle

Well if Jessie Wallace goes the Slaters will suffer but luckily they've got Stacey. I wonder if they could bring in a new member of the family? Another cousin, there must be someone somewhere, she could be another wild-un or someone for Stacey to bounce off.

----------


## Bryan

maybe they could bring belinda and neville in full time???

----------


## Bad Wolf

there will be no slaters left!

----------


## JustJodi

> maybe they could bring belinda and neville in full time???


* I am curious has any one ever seen Neville, from some of the episodes when Belinda was on ,, she made it sound that Neville was quite a SNOB ... *

----------


## Bryan

> * I am curious has any one ever seen Neville, from some of the episodes when Belinda was on ,, she made it sound that Neville was quite a SNOB ... *


no he has never been so, so it would be intresting to see how the slaters get on with him around

----------


## JustJodi

Yea they should bring him along,, and have some one else to pick on,,, oh man  Stacey would drive him up the wall for sure with that mouth of hers LOL   :Rotfl:

----------


## dreamer11

I do not agree with Big Mo and Kate leaving, when is Phil and Grant coming back? I miss Andy, he was cool.

----------


## dddMac1

there was talk of her leaving anyway

----------


## Kim

> Well if Jessie Wallace goes the Slaters will suffer but luckily they've got Stacey. I wonder if they could bring in a new member of the family? Another cousin, there must be someone somewhere, she could be another wild-un or someone for Stacey to bounce off.


Stacey is rumored to be leaving aswell as actress Lacey Turner is fed up of playing a character that no one likes, according to a friend of the actress.

----------


## Kim

> maybe they could bring belinda and neville in full time???


I think that they may bring in Belinda full time after the departure of most or all of the Slaters. She was only kept out as there was 'one too many' according to John Yorke. 

Maybe Belinda could come in after another marital crisuis with Neville, he could come after her and the pair could end up staying in Walford.

Just a thought.

----------


## lizann

where is mo gone now? don't she know kat and alfie won the lotto and are off to spain

----------

maidmarian (21-05-2015)

----------


## Kim

> where is mo gone now? don't she know kat and alfie won the lotto and are off to spain


That was ridiculous. They seemed to be giving the explanation that she thought Kat didn't want to talk to her after she took Harry's money, forgetting that she was around for a few episodes after that and things seemed ok. She should have disappeared immediately afterwards if that was the case.

----------

tammyy2j (26-05-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Is she leaving for good?

Stacey has rented the other room in the flat now to Martin

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Kim

> Is she leaving for good?
> 
> Stacey has rented the other room in the flat now to Martin


I haven't seen the episode, but I do think that Fat Elvis wouldn't have appeared if her appearances weren't going to decline or stop altogether. It's more realistic that Mo isn't around much, with Kat gone. Stacey is of no relation to her and she has other relatives that she could spend time with who are in the country (Lynne, Belinda, Little Mo, her two children from her marriage and her other granddaughter from one of those children.) 

It's a massive shame that Pat was killed off. Now would have been the ideal time to cast Mo's other kids, who are Pat's niece and nephew.

----------

Dazzle (27-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

> I haven't seen the episode, but I do think that Fat Elvis wouldn't have appeared if her appearances weren't going to decline or stop altogether. It's more realistic that Mo isn't around much, with Kat gone. Stacey is of no relation to her and she has other relatives that she could spend time with who are in the country (Lynne, Belinda, Little Mo, her two children from her marriage and her other granddaughter from one of those children.) 
> 
> It's a massive shame that Pat was killed off. Now would have been the ideal time to cast Mo's other kids, who are Pat's niece and nephew.


 stacey calls mo, nan

----------


## lizann

> I haven't seen the episode, but I do think that Fat Elvis wouldn't have appeared if her appearances weren't going to decline or stop altogether. It's more realistic that Mo isn't around much, with Kat gone. Stacey is of no relation to her and she has other relatives that she could spend time with who are in the country (Lynne, Belinda, Little Mo, her two children from her marriage and her other granddaughter from one of those children.) 
> 
> It's a massive shame that Pat was killed off. Now would have been the ideal time to cast Mo's other kids, who are Pat's niece and nephew.


 stacey calls mo, nan

----------


## Kim

> stacey calls mo, nan


She calls her it but she's no relation. 

Mo is Viv's mother; Stacey is Charlie's great niece.

----------


## lizann

http://metro.co.uk/2018/03/19/easten...death-7400157/

i wonder will it be as good as kathy faking her death for so long  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

laila rumoured to be leaving

----------


## lizann

big mo leaves with fat elvis

----------


## Perdita

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/eas...arris-returns/


Laila Morse will be returning to EastEnders as Big Mo Harris.

With the soap in the early days of saying goodbye to several cast members ? Danielle Harold (Lola), Danny Dyer (Mick), Ricky Champ (Stuart) and Dayle Hudson (Peter) ? fans will surely be thrilled that a familiar face is coming back to Walford.

Soap bosses have now confirmed that Big Mo will be appearing for a short stint this summer, for the first time since she went off on a cruise ship with her beau Fat Elvis in 2021.

Big Mo left Jean Slater in quite a pickle the last time anyone saw her, as she'd clued her relative into a large amount of cannabis that Jean would need to get rid of.

Speaking about her return, Laila Morse said: "I always have so much fun playing Mo so I can't wait to get back to the Square and see what mischief she gets up to this time. I've missed my on-screen family so much and can't wait to see everyone again."

Morse is set to begin filming this short stint over the summer, with the scenes airing on BBC One shortly thereafter.

The actress has been a favourite among the Slaters ever since her debut in the soap on September 18, 2000. Previous stories have included her mystery past with Pat Butcher, and more recently, her attempts to make the other Slaters wrongly believe Kat had died during her time in Ireland.

Big Mo returns to a Slater family in turmoil. Jean is now away from the Square getting mental health treatment while Kat has become embroiled in in-fighting with the Mitchell clan.

----------

